# Goodbye Netscape Browser



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

I have been used Netscape browser for like 1 year but when i sign Netscape and appear that Netscape has become discontinued product on 1st March 2008 and recommend me to upgrade either Firefox or Flock...

I like Netscape because there are only one colors on toolbars (i dont like flashy colors on toolbars like firefox.

Goodbye Netscape, my favourite browser. 

More info here


----------



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

if you don't like the tool bars on fire fox just download new tool bars (themes) from fire foxes site. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:2. There is lots of different themes to choose from.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

nitrous123 said:


> if you don't like the tool bars on fire fox just download new tool bars (themes) from fire foxes site. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:2. There is lots of different themes to choose from.


Nah, They say i can still use Netscape but they wont do any security fix and update... Im still sticking witn Netscape Browser


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Those security updates are important to keep your browsing safe though CCM
Doesn't the original theme for FF look a lot like Netscape? If not then there are a load of very monochromatic themes for it surely there is one you like hidden in there somewhere

netscape 7.x skin
netscape 8.x skin

or even go all the way back to a netscape 3.x skin


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

DarqueMist said:


> Those security updates are important to keep your browsing safe though CCM
> Doesn't the original theme for FF look a lot like Netscape? If not then there are a load of very monochromatic themes for it surely there is one you like hidden in there somewhere
> 
> netscape 7.x skin
> ...


Urrmm.. i'll look for more theme for firefox and install them


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Urrmm.. i'll look for more theme for firefox and install them


Bet its starting to seem like I'm pushing firefox on you


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

DarqueMist said:


> Bet its starting to seem like I'm pushing firefox on you


You seems to be pushing me to use Firefox... I heard that Netscape UK is there..

Netscape browser is good cos it got spell check...


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

"Nah, They say i can still use Netscape but they wont do any security fix and update... Im still sticking witn Netscape Browser "

The Mozilla Suite is the improved replacement for Netscape. Firefox is just a browser.

"Experience: Studying C&G Advanced Diploma for IT Prac... Lvl 3"

Be sure to put this thread in your CV! 
Running unsupported software out of nostalgia is clearly a security Best Practice.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

monckywrench said:


> Originally Quoted by MonckeyWrench


OKAY! THE NETSCAPE BROWSER IS UNINSTALLED.... HAPPY NOW!!!! 

Im using IE7 unit i finds the browser suits my needs.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You could keep netscape and installed firefox. 
You can get other themes and spell checker for Firefox.

Separating Mozilla & Netscape Profiles Folders
http://home.att.net/~cherokee67/ns7separateprofold.html

Don't know if you even need to do that. I got Netscape 7 and firefox 1.5 both on my PC.
C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape
and 
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox

Then the profiles are in...
C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla
Netscape is in C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\??????.slt
Firefox is in C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\??????.default

This is on Windows 98 but your want to make sure that you don't install both firefox and netscape to the same folder


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

There are many people out there who want to continue with netscape for free, but they can't cuz the "rules" prevent them from copying the code, but hey, people break the rules to upload music and movies, and that's just destroying things. Can't see how continuing to develop netscape can hurt the economy of AOL noticeably, and I sure do hope that someone decide to break the rules in this case.

Netscape Navigator 4 ever =)

install it again -.-

netscape = respect xD

(firefox is good to, but I just don't like it as much of some reason)


Spell checker is included with firefox


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

monckywrench said:


> The Mozilla Suite is the improved replacement for Netscape. Firefox is just a browser.


The Mozilla Suite has also been discontinued and replaced with Seamonkey.

Peace...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Take a look at Opera.


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

"The Mozilla Suite has also been discontinued and replaced with Seamonkey."

Quite right. I hadn't kept up with the name changes since I use Thunderbird for email and Pan for newsgroups (both available for Windows as well as Linux) instead of the suite.

"Take a look at Opera."

Also good advice. It's light and fast. I run both Opera and Firefox so I can keep multiple Yahoo accounts open at once, but Opera seems faster on Windows.

Since spellcheckers were mentioned:

"How to Add SpellCheck to Seamonkey"

http://www.ehow.com/how_2032613_add-spellcheck-seamonkey.html


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

monckywrench said:


> "The Mozilla Suite has also been discontinued and replaced with Seamonkey."
> 
> Quite right. I hadn't kept up with the name changes since I use Thunderbird for email and Pan for newsgroups (both available for Windows as well as Linux) instead of the suite.
> 
> ...


Seems faster on Linux too!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Still, you got to hand it to them, Netscape that is, they started a lot of things that other products improved on...Thanks Netscape...For my entry into the internet...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

monckywrench said:


> "The Mozilla Suite has also been discontinued and replaced with Seamonkey."
> 
> Quite right. I hadn't kept up with the name changes since I use Thunderbird for email and Pan for newsgroups (both available for Windows as well as Linux) instead of the suite.
> 
> ...


Oh, you dont know how to quote it yet


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Oh, you dont know how to quote it yet


They are just using a different quoting style. 

Peace...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

tomdkat said:


> They are just using a different quoting style.
> 
> Peace...


Well i rather to use "Lazy quote" then 

P.S Im teasing MonckeyWrench because he say add this thread to CV that i didnt like so i thought i'll insult him back!


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

im sure there is probably a netscape skin for firefox


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

firestormer said:


> im sure there is probably a netscape skin for firefox


There is. 

Peace...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

tomdkat said:


> There is.
> 
> Peace...


Netscape Nav 9?

I would like Firefox acts EXACTLY same as Netscape


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I would like Firefox acts EXACTLY same as Netscape


That would require more than a theme. 

Peace...


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Stopped using Netscape back in the 4.8X days myself.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Netscape Nav 9?
> 
> I would like Firefox acts EXACTLY same as Netscape


Exactly same as boot (ship dashboard bootup)


----------



## Bronte678 (Mar 31, 2005)

I too, mourn for Netscape. 
I downloaded Firefox, since it was so talked about, but I've had serious problems with it being non-responsive and slow. 
So I think Firefox is seriously overrated. Netscape performed much better for me.


----------



## HandleX (Mar 18, 2006)

good advice on this, i liked being kept up to date.
im a current firefox uses and supporter!

FIREFOX FTW!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

HandleX said:


> good advice on this, i liked being kept up to date.
> im a current firefox uses and supporter!
> 
> FIREFOX FTW!


Yuk


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

CCM if you really want Netscape then here take your pick of of 40 versions from Mosaic 0.4 to Navigator 9.0.0.6

http://sillydog.org/narchive/full123.php and http://sillydog.org/narchive/

I started out with Netscape Navigator 3.0 and then went to Netscape Communicator 4.0 and then Netscape Communicator 4.7 and then Netscape 7.02 Streamline and then Netscape 7.1 Streamline before moving to Firefox.

Wish I could find it again. But there was a website that had all these older browser versions and you could pick what version to use and it was all online so you did not need to download them. I got to play around with the really old netscape 1.x and 2.x. Be nice to find it again because it was cool checking all the browsers out. I think it had older IE too.


----------

